# Sattel für Breitarschfrosch. Oder nicht?



## Lalyle (10. April 2017)

Ihr Lieben. Ich brauche einen neuen Sattel, mit dem Original gehts nicht. Zu schmal. 

Ich war heut kurz im Radladen. Leider ohne Bike, aber wir haben mal kurz die Sitzbeinhöcker per SQLab Schablone vermessen. Ca 14cm. Breit also. Der Verkäufer war nett, aber irgendwie nicht so differenziert in der Beratung, bin nicht sicher ob der mir einen Scheiss aufschwatzt. 

Wenn ich nach Schema Sqlab gehen würde, müsste ich ja zu den 14cm noch 2-3 dazurechnen. Sind wir bei 16-17. Z.B. den 611 gibts ja nicht mal so breit! Und dann - da komm ich ja gar nicht mehr dran vorbei?!? So breit? Echt? Hab ich eine Chance, dass auch der 15cm Sattel passt? Was ist mit Ergon? 

Der Händler hat keine Testsättel. Ich kann ihn aber, falls es nicht geht, eintauschen. Hm.

Auf was soll ich achten? 
Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit solch breiten Höckern?

Einsatzgebiet ist Allmountain/Enduro.
Gewicht 62kg
Norco Sight in S = eher aufrechte Haltung


----------



## Aninaj (10. April 2017)

Ist der "Originale" dein 1. Sattel? Oder hattest du davor auch schon Sättel, von denen vielleicht einer gepaßt hat - so als Anhaltspunkt?

Ich hab einen Sitzknochenabstand von ca. 12,3 cm und fahre einen 14 cm Sattel von SQ Lab - das paßt für mich. Ich bin auch schon 13 cm gefahren und das ging auch - war aber eher Probeweise und daher keine Langzeiterfahrung. Ich denke daher du könntest den 15er probieren. 

Soweit ich weiß gibt es aber z.B. von Brooks welche bis 162mm. 

Ansonsten musst du dich wohl damit anfreunden, dass du ne stabile Sitzkonstruktion hast  Aber besser angenehm breit sitzen, als gar ned radln, weil der Popes weh tut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lalyle (11. April 2017)

Mercy! 

Ja, im Bereich MTB ist das quasi mein erster Sattel, es gibt also keine Erfahrungswerte. Ausser, dass ich weiss, ich bin eher sensibel im Dammbereich. Hatte auch beim Reiten schnell Probleme wenn da Druck war. Und bei meinem Stadtschlampen-Hardtail war ein Marathon Sattel drauf, viel zu schmal, war unsitzbar. Ebenso der Originalsattel vom Herren-Spark meiner Freundin. Nach 30 Minuten Himmel Hilf. 

Mh, deine Erfahrungen hören sich ja nicht so schlecht an. Vielleicht reicht dann der 15er bei mir. 

Brooks – für Trail und Co? Echt? Habe ich noch nie gesehen. Ist das bequem? Kommt man da noch daran vorbei?


----------



## scylla (11. April 2017)

Ich achte bei meinen Sätteln darauf, dass der Mittelteil möglichst flach und flexibel ist, da ich letztendlich immer zu einem Teil auch dort zum Sitzen komme, egal wie breit oder gestuft der Sattel im hinteren Teil sein mag. Auch bei SQLab Sätteln, auf denen man ja eigentlich laut Theorie ausschließlich auf den Sitzknochen sitzen sollte.
Selle Italia Sättel sind in der Hinsicht z.B. absolut grausam für mich, weil die in der Mitte irgendwie nach oben gewölbt sind. Fizik ist ähnlich schlimm.

Mein Sattel der Wahl ist der Pro Falcon AF (also die Version mit Loch). Der ist vor allem in der Mitte sehr bequem, weil die so flexibel ist, dass sie fast schon "durchhängt" und so überhaupt nicht drückt. Ich mag die schmale 132mm Version am liebsten. Gibt es aber auch in 142mm und als "Ladies" Version in 152mm. Der alte (also vor Modelljahr 2017) ist hinten sogar etwas hochgestuft, so wie die SQLab Sättel.
So wie sich deine "Problemzone" liest, könntest der Falcon evtl auch was für dich sein.

Letztendlich hilft aber eh nur durchprobieren. SQLab Sättel kannst du ja zurückgeben, wenn es nicht passt. Bei anderen musst du halt Geduld haben, möglichst gebraucht kaufen (reduziert den finanziellen Verlust), und bei Nichtgefallen eben wieder verkaufen.


----------



## ploerre (11. April 2017)

Such mal nach dem "Brooks c17s carved", der könnte was für Dich sein. ("s" ist die etwas kürzere Version)


----------



## blackbike__ (11. April 2017)

Ich fahr den SQlab auch 1 cm schmaler als rechnerisch richtig, für mich passts perfekt. Am Fully den "alten" 611 am Hardtail den 611 Ergowave - letzerer fährt sich noch mal ne Ecke ausgewogener, der Druck verteilt sich besser über die Fläche (weniger nur auf die Sitzknochen) und trotzdem ist der Dammbereich (da macht jeder andere Sattel bei mir massiv Ärger) bestens entlastet. 
lg


----------



## Fury (11. April 2017)

Probiere mal die Specialized Sättel aus. Henge oder sowas. Evtl. auch mal die Damenausführung. Ggf. auch WTB Sättel - die neuen sind besser als früher.

Ohne probesitzen geht gar nichts! Ich dachte eine zeitlang auch, dass per optischer Einschätzung der Sattel auswählbar wäre, funktioniert aber nicht!


----------



## Rennschnegge (11. April 2017)

Ich muesste rechnerisch auch einen 16-17 er Sattel fahren... ich fahre auf dem Hardtail/Rennrad/Crosser (also tiefere,gestrecktere Sitzposition) den Sqlab 612 Ergowave activ und auf dem Fully (aufrechtere Sitzposition) den 611 ergowave activ....
Beide in Breite 15 und komme damit prima zurecht ... wichtig ist, dass er perfekt eingestellt ist...und natürlich ausprobieren, denn jeder Hintern ist anders...


----------



## Florent29 (11. April 2017)

Normalerweise führt die nach vorne gestreckte Sitzhaltung auf dem Bike dazu, dass der Sitzknochenabstand etwas geringer wird - vielleicht etwa 1 cm. Das wären dann 14 - 1 = 13 + 2 = 15 cm. Und ein 15er SQLab hört sich jetzt gar nicht mehr so extrem an. 
Ich selbst habe etwa 13 cm Abstand und fahre 14er SQLab.

Meine Freundin fährt übrigens auf all ihren Bikes mit Begeisterung den Specialized Lithia, den gibt es auch in mehreren Breiten. Kann man also empfehlen.


----------



## Lalyle (11. April 2017)

Vielen Dank euch allen für die Hilfe.

Der Service von sqlab meint, in meinem Fall ginge der 611er nicht, ich müsste den 610er active als 16/17er nehmen. Ich find das etwas suspekt. Ein elend breiter Tourensattel auf dem Trail??? Warum machen die wohl keine breiten 611er? Extrem überdurchschnittlich breit bin ich als Frau ja nun nicht. 

Euren Erfahrungen zufolge wäre der 15er aber durchaus einen Versuch wert.  

Speci, Brooks und den Falcon guck ich mir auch mal an. Hoffe, die Odyssee wird nicht soooooo teuer. Augenroll.


----------



## Rennschnegge (11. April 2017)

Also mein Haendler hat gesagt probiere es aus mit dem 15 er.... man kann den Sattel ja zurück geben ....

Ich habe eine ganze Armada an Specialized Saetteln vorher ausprobiert.... bei mir keine Chance... die Stelle an den Schambeinknochen waren immer schon nach 1 h gruen und blau...

Mit dem ansich zu kleinen Sqlab bin ich letzte Woche auf Mallorca ueber 400 km geradelt ...

Und nein, nur weil Du einen breiteren Sitzknochenabstand hast hast Du nicht zwangsläufig einen "Breitarsch" den habe ich naemlich auch nicht 
.... und ich habe mich auch geweigert so haessliche breite Saettel auf die schönen Raeder zu bauen 

Aber wie oben schon geschrieben.. nur weil es bei mir funktioniert heisst es noch lange nicht, dass es eine Lösung fuer Dich ist.... aber ich würde es ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Miss Geschick* (11. April 2017)

Also den Cambium von Brooks kann ich Dir sehr empfehlen. Ich hab auch erst den Sqlab probiert und kam mit dem gar nicht klar.
Fahre jetzt den Brooks C15 carved. Passt für mich super auch bei Touren. Und ich fahre immer ohne "Pampers". Die kann ich nicht wirklich brauchen. 
Es gibt den Sattel auch als C17, da ist er dann breiter.
Inzwischen gibt es auch den C13 (in 3 verschiedenen Breiten). Ich finde den Brooks Cambium auch optische sehr ansprechend. Wobei das sicherlich auch im Auge des Betrachters liegt


----------



## scylla (11. April 2017)

Lalyle schrieb:


> Der Service von sqlab meint, in meinem Fall ginge der 611er nicht, ich müsste den 610er active als 16/17er nehmen. Ich find das etwas suspekt. Ein elend breiter Tourensattel auf dem Trail??? Warum machen die wohl keine breiten 611er? Extrem überdurchschnittlich breit bin ich als Frau ja nun nicht.



Laut SQLab Händler müsste ich auch mindestens 16-17cm Sattelbreite am Mountainbike fahren 
Die Erfahrung zeigt bei mir: je breiter desto furchtbarer. Ich sitze nicht ein Stück mehr auf den Sitzknochen, aber dafür quetscht es mir mit breiten Sätteln alle Nerven und Blutbahnen an den Schenkelinnenseiten ab und ich bekomme innerhalb von Minuten taube schmerzende Füße. Besonders mit SQLab Sätteln, aber auch mit anderen. Mit ca 140mm komme ich noch klar. Alles darüber ist Folter. Ca 130mm funktioniert bei mir am besten. Darauf kann ich sowohl auf dem Rennrad als auch auf dem Mountainbike den ganzen Tag sitzen ohne Probleme.

Von daher... Sitzknochenvermessung ist gut, kann man machen, schadet nicht. Aber was dabei rauskommt, muss noch lange nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein. Es lohnt sich, in alle Richtungen zu testen.

Ob sich das Ding nun "Tourensattel" oder "Rennradsattel" sonstwie nennt, ist vollkommen nebensächlich. Hauptsache er passt zu deinem Arsch.


----------



## Lalyle (11. April 2017)

Oha, ist ja spannend. Wie waren denn deine Abstände beim messen, Scylla?

Schwierig, scheint mir wenig fassbare Faktoren zu geben, an welchen ich mich orientieren kann. Dass ich möglichst Druck vom Damm wegkriegen muss, das ist klar. Breite anscheinend relativ. Vorne flacher als meiner fände ich auch gut, bei dem kann ich quasi nicht auf der Sattelspitze sitzen bergauf, zu rund.

Mein jetziger ist ein SDG Circuit Mtn. Sieht in etwa so aus: 



Hat also durchaus auch eine Vertiefung, aber ich schaffe trotzdem bergauf zuviel Druck zu haben. Und eben. Schmerzen weiter vorne am Knochen, nicht die Sitzbeinhöcker.

Brooks hat mein Händler auch, werde mal schauen was da rumhängt. Danke für den Tip. Hätte ich nie in Betracht gezogen.


----------



## scylla (11. April 2017)

Lalyle schrieb:


> Oha, ist ja spannend. Wie waren denn deine Abstände beim messen, Scylla?



15cm


----------



## Mario8 (11. April 2017)

Brooks ist ja schon genannt. Bei MTBs zwar absolut uncool, aber dafür vielleicht optimal, wenn auch lange Touren gefahren werden. Schau mal nach dem B17S Standard (nicht B17, B17 narrow, B17 imperial, ... aged oder was auch immer). Mit 460g noch einigermaßen akzeptabel und auch häufig schon für 60€ zu bekommen. Ist mit einer der meist verkauften Brooks-Sättel. Er muss beim erstmaligen Fahren bereits einigermaßen gut passen, das kann man testen. Durch Einfahren mit der Zeit wird er dann richtig gut.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (11. April 2017)

Bei Brooks würde ich am MTB wie gesagt aber eher den Cambium nehmen statt den B17. Ist viel pflegeleichter und sieht wie ich finde auch an einem MTB gut aus. Beim Cambium ist es auch egal ob er nass, matschig etc wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mario8 (11. April 2017)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Cambium nehmen statt den B17


... der Cambium ist auf jeden Fall schicker, aber es fehlt genau der Effekt von Leder: dies formt sich dauerhaft unter Druck und hält diese Form. Es geht nach Entlastung nicht mehr zurück und erzeugt eben keinen schmerzhaften Gegendruck mehr. Ich weiß nicht, ob es Gummi- und Kunststoffpolster inzwischen gibt, die diesen Effekt auch nachahmen.


----------



## Fury (11. April 2017)

Lalyle schrieb:


> Oha, ist ja spannend. Wie waren denn deine Abstände beim messen, Scylla?
> 
> Schwierig, scheint mir wenig fassbare Faktoren zu geben, an welchen ich mich orientieren kann. Dass ich möglichst Druck vom Damm wegkriegen muss, das ist klar. Breite anscheinend relativ. Vorne flacher als meiner fände ich auch gut, bei dem kann ich quasi nicht auf der Sattelspitze sitzen bergauf, zu rund.
> 
> ...


Evtl. auch interessant, empfiehlt mein Dealer...
https://www.wtb.com/products/speed-she


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. April 2017)

Du musst natürlich bei jedem Sattel auch die Sattelnase etwas nach unten stellen, um den Druck auf die empfindlichen Stellen zu verringern. Ich bin da auch empfindlich, aber bei mir geht SQlab überhaupt nicht!


----------



## Lalyle (12. April 2017)

Danke Ladies...

Ich komm eben vom Händler zurück. Gefahren bin ich den Sqlab 611 ergowave active und den normalen 611 als 15er und den Ergon Trail/Enduro als M, L hatten sie leider nicht da. Brooks habe ich angeschaut, aber nicht gefahren. Sieht hölle unbequem aus, dieses Canvasteil! 

Spannend war, mit dem 611 Ergowave habe ich die noch schmerzenden Stellen gespürt, da war also noch Kontakt. Trotzdem sitz ich schon mehr auf den Sitzbeinen als vorne. Könnte klappen. Oder auch nicht. 

Der normale 611 war GANZ anders. Erstes Problem - rutschig wie sau, echt wie eine Eisbahn. Ganz unangenehm. Ich hatte das Gefühl, ausschliesslich und ganz punktuell auf den Sitzbeinhöckern zu sitzen. Krass. 

Der Ergon war leider deutlich zu klein, fühlte sich ähnlich an wie mein alter. 

Was anderes passendes war nicht da. Ich hab jetzt beide Sqlabs zum fahren zuhause und fange mit dem Ergowave an. Wenns nicht geht, müssen wir weiter gucken. 

Ich bin mir sehr unsicher - ist das ideal, wenn man wirklich NUR auf den Sitzbeinhöckern sitzt? Ist schon extrem punktuell, nicht? Wie ist das bei euch? Ich stell mir vor, zusammen mit Rutshbewegung könnte das übel werden.


----------



## Bioantrieb (12. April 2017)

Mein Tipp wäre Selle SMP, die haben zahlreiche Modelle, breit/schmal, dickes/dünnes Polster, etc. und man kann den Sattel wieder zurückgeben und bekommt das Geld erstattet, musst nur einen kleines Formular ausfüllen.


----------



## murmel04 (13. April 2017)

Der Sqlab ist so ausgelegt dass du auf den Sitzhöckern sitzt.
Eigentlich solltest du nicht auf dem Sattel rumrutschen, und rutschig ist eigentlich keiner der sqlab

Eines sollte dir aber klar sein der sqlab braucht einiges an Eingewöhnungzeit.
Eine Runde wird da nichts aussagen.
Min. 100km solltest du ihn schon geben.
Ich selbst habe an allen Bikes 
Sqlab Active.
Aber ich habe manchmal Tage da tut mir am Abfang der Po oder die Höcker weh, warum auch immer , vergeht aber dann im Lauf der Tour.
Jetzt kommt ein neuer und selbst der muss eingefahren werden....


----------



## HaegarHH (13. April 2017)

Wenn ich eines gelernt habe, dann dass man eigentlich keine Sattelberatung für einen anderen Arsch machen kann, und schon gar nicht manN frau zu irgendwas raten sollte, aber zum Thema Cambium will ich aus meiner Erfahrung ein paar Anmerkungen machen.

Und noch eine Bemerkung vorweg, meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich auf Radreisen, lange Touren, Alltag, aber bisher nicht auf MTB.




Mario8 schrieb:


> ... der Cambium ist auf jeden Fall schicker, aber es fehlt genau der Effekt von Leder: dies formt sich dauerhaft unter Druck und hält diese Form.


Ich bin div. Brooks Ledersättel gefahren, zuerst B67, dann B17 (in mehreren Versionen) und alle sorgfältig eingeschmiert, eingefahren und ja, sie passten. "Damals" (mit viel mehr Gewicht) auch fast die einzige Lösung für mich, auch auf Langstrecken war es fast egal, ob ich mit Pampi gefahren bin oder nur mit Sportboxershorts.

ABER für _mich_(!) war kein noch so gut eingefahrener Brooks-Ledersattel jemals so bequem, wie der C17. Das liegt nicht nur an der automatischen Passform, weil halt ein anderes Material, als die Ledersättel, sondern auch daran, dass der C17 einfach by design flext und damit ein gewissen Maß an Komfort bietet, z. B. hier in LG auf heftigem Kopfsteinpflaster.

Wenn der Ausschnitt passt und die Kanten nicht drücken, dann ist der carved nochmal "bequemer".

Das Leder wird man (nach)spannen müssen, wann und wie stark, das hängt von dem jeweiligen Stück Leder ab und ist sehr unterschiedlich. Aber mit jedem Nachspannen ergibt sich die Chance, dass sich der Sattel das entscheidende Quentchen verändert und halt nicht mehr passt, einmal gespannt, gibt es aber kein zurück mehr.




Lalyle schrieb:


> Brooks habe ich angeschaut, aber nicht gefahren. Sieht hölle unbequem aus, dieses Canvasteil!


Nicht schauen, sitzen  ... Mit höherem Kampfgewicht noch mehr, aber mit aktuell 98kg immer noch, weiss ich, je bequemer ein Sattel "aussieht" bzw. sich im ersten Platznehmen anfühlt, desto mehr Probleme wird er mir machen, wenn ich ihn richtig lange nutzen will. Der Schaum, tlw. noch mehr das Gel, wird weich und fängt u. U. an sich weg zu drücken, dann wird man irgendwann auf der Schale bzw. auf Kanten "sitzen", die dafür gar nicht vorgesehen sind und das kann u. U. zu Schmerzen führen. Tlw. wird durch das Weicherwerden z. B. die Sattelnase breiter, was dann wiederum bei mir zu unerwünschter Reibung geführt hat. 

Um dem ganzen die Krone aufzusetzen, hat mir dann ein deutscher Anbieter von Sätteln, hier schon mehrfach genannt, erklärt, seine Fitness-Sättel wären genau für den Einsatz mit Fitnessbikes konstruiert, das wären halt eher kurze "Feierabendrunden" und dann bräuchten die Sättel, ähnlich wie Laufschuhe, erstmal eine Erholungspause von einigen Stunden / Tagen. Damit wären also by design z. B. gar keine Radreisen von mehreren Tagen vorgesehen 


Mein Cambium hat mich vor ein paar Wochen leider verlassen, weil er dank des Flexen sich die Flanken an der Sattelstütze so aufgeschlitzt hatte, dass er zurück genommen wurden (Globetrotter Garantie ) … derzeit probiere ich Ergon SMC3 Pro und SMC 4 Sport Gel, beide im Angebot gekauft. Lange Strecken noch nicht gefahren, der SMC3 Pro _könnte_ es werden, aber eigentlich trauere ich schon jetzt dem Cambium hinter her.


----------



## IndianaWalross (13. April 2017)

Interessant wird es erst wenn du deine Radhose (mit Polster?) anhast beim Testen  Ich hatte nen WTB Pure Pro (148x273mm, mein Sitzknochenabstand war irgendwas 12 oder 12,5) auf dem Cyclocrosser und ohne Polsterhose zu Hause an die Wand gelehnt ist der super bequem, mit Polster muss ich den aber mehr absenken in der Spitze weil diese verdammten Polster viel zuviel polstern am Schambein rum 

Dann hatte ich mir mal wieder den Brooks B17 geholt, weil der auf meinem letzten Rad (sportliche Sitzhaltung aber nicht so sehr wie jetzt auf dem Cyclcrosser) _allerbest_ gepasst hatte, ich den aber mit dem alten Rad veräußert hatte weil a) eh auf die alte Sitzhaltung eingefahren und b) dachte brauch ich am neuen Rad nicht 
Nun 20km gefahren und auch da ständig Probleme mit dem Schambein, nicht so extrem aber merklich (kam dann davon dass die besch*** Halterung auf der Sattelstütze unmerklich immer weiter nach hinten abrutschte ). Was mich aber nervte war, dass nun meine Oberschenkel extrem hingen und rieben an den Seiten, entweder bin ich fetter geworden *hust* oder das geht in der Haltung einfach nicht. Hintern tat nach den 20km brachialst weh - auf den letzten 2km nach Grillpause bei Schwiegereltern dann garnicht mehr , aber dieses doofe Reiben der Oberschenkel ging garnicht.

Hab nun wieder den WTB druff und werde demnächst mal schauen ob das nicht doch irgendwie geht, wenn ich wieder 10kg weniger wiege geht wohl auch wieder nen Brooks


----------



## kleinerHai (13. April 2017)

Beim Veloplus gibts viele Sättel mit Probesitzmöglichkeit auf nem Testbike. Und Rückgabemöglichkeit. Zumindest in Basel...
Du bist ausm Raum Bern, richtig. Dann wär in Ostermundingen ein Laden, ruf die doch mal an. 
Falls Dir der Weg nicht zu weit ist....


----------



## Florent29 (13. April 2017)

Lalyle schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sehr unsicher - ist das ideal, wenn man wirklich NUR auf den Sitzbeinhöckern sitzt? Ist schon extrem punktuell, nicht?



Also ich habe schon Mehrtagesrennen ohne Polsterhose "nur" auf meinen Sitzhöckern bestritten. Geht also.

Aber wie bei allen Sattelfragen gilt: das ist nur sehr unzureichend auf eine andere Person übertragbar, noch dazu auf eine mit zwei X-Chromosomen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mario8 (13. April 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Dann hatte ich mir mal wieder den Brooks B17 geholt,


Wirklich den langen B17 (gents version) oder den 33mm kürzeren B17S (ladies version)? Ich fahre übrigens mit unter 60kg (also nicht weit von der TE entfernt) die "ladies version".


----------



## IndianaWalross (13. April 2017)

Ich hab immer den Herren B17. Hab mal auf der Damenversion gesessen, kam mir viel zu kurz vor und hatte das Gefühl die Sattelnase bohrt sich in meine "edlen Teile" so man das bei uns Mädels so nennen kann


----------



## Martina H. (13. April 2017)

Sattel ist sehr schwierig...

Ich habe 15 cm Sitzhöckerabstand und bin jahrelang den Selle San Marco Aspide Glamour gefahren (15 cm breit). Nicht gerade ein Sofa, ging aber gut...

Dann kam das On One Fatty und da war der On One Big Nose montiert - habe den eigentlich ohne grosse Hoffnung ausprobiert und: Hey, war der bequem. Und der ist definitiv schmaler!!!

Den SQ Lab habe ich probiert (nach beneidenswerter Aussage: der ist wie ein Sofa): die Hölle, keine 5 km schaffe ich mit dem 

Ich sitze nie auf den Sitzknochen (soweit kann ich die Sattelnase garnicht nach unten stellen  ), immer vorne und da ist dann auch meine Problemstelle.

Du kannst also nur probieren (versuche Dich einfach auf jeden Sattel zu setzen, den Du zu sehen kriegst) und ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg und möge es nicht zu lange dauern


----------



## Mario8 (13. April 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Ich hab immer den Herren B17.


Ja, ist schon lustig, genau umgekehrt eingekauft, wie Brooks sich das mal gedacht hat.


----------



## scylla (13. April 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> ...ohne Polsterhose zu Hause an die Wand gelehnt ist der super bequem, mit Polster muss ich den aber mehr absenken in der Spitze weil diese verdammten Polster viel zuviel polstern am Schambein rum



Dann lass die "verdammten Polster" doch einfach weg. Sagt ja niemand, dass man nur mit Polsterhose Fahrradfahren könnte 
Genau wegen dem von dir beschriebenen ziehe ich mittlerweile die "verdammten Polsterhosen" nur noch für kurze Feierabendrunden an. Bei Tagestouren nur noch mit normalen Boxershorts. Finde ich viel bequemer, und es drückt und scheuert nichts mehr.



Martina H. schrieb:


> Ich sitze nie auf den Sitzknochen (soweit kann ich die Sattelnase garnicht nach unten stellen  ), immer vorne und da ist dann auch meine Problemstelle.



Klingt genau wie bei mir. Könnte man aber auch als Vorteil betrachten, weil so können wir einfach schmale Sättel fahren, die dann auch auf der Abfahrt nicht so im Weg umgehen, und vor der Eisdiele besser ausschauen


----------



## IndianaWalross (13. April 2017)

Naja ich weiss nicht wieso der kürzer ist - weil alle Frauen grundsätzlich Röckchen und Kleidchen tragen und deswegen sind die halt kürzer?  Voll der Steinzeitgedanke aber naja mir egal solange es Ausweichmodelle gibt


----------



## IndianaWalross (13. April 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Dann lass die "verdammten Polster" doch einfach weg. Sagt ja niemand, dass man nur mit Polsterhose Fahrradfahren könnte
> Genau wegen dem von dir beschriebenen ziehe ich mittlerweile die "verdammten Polsterhosen" nur noch für kurze Feierabendrunden an. Bei Tagestouren nur noch mit normalen Boxershorts. Finde ich viel bequemer, und es drückt und scheuert nichts mehr.



Tja ich find aber keine Boxershorts ohne Nähte die dann nicht statt dessen irgendwo reiben, man schwitzt wie ein Tier etc. Daher lieber mit ner bequemen Bib, überhaupt liebe ich Bibs ansonsten, ich hasse nichts mehr als diese ganze typische Frauenradmode wo dann immer die Hosen hinten zu kurz sind und die Trikots hochrutschen und dann haste Nieren blank und Bauarbeiter Dekolleté 

Gibt es eigentlich normale ungepolsterte Bibartige Unterhosen?


----------



## scylla (13. April 2017)

Ich trage aus Prinzip eh sehr ungern Bibs... das leidige Frauen-Pinkel-Problem halt 
Ungepolsterte Bibtights kenne ich nicht. Vielleicht gibt es sie ja, aber ich hab einfach nie danach gesucht.
Boxershorts hab ich die Craft Active Comfort. Die haben zwar (flache) Nähte, aber sie reiben bei mir nirgends. Drüber hab ich eh immer eine "richtige" Hose. Entweder eine Short oder eine Lycrahose (Laufklamotten).


----------



## Lalyle (13. April 2017)

Spannend hier!

Ich war heute eine Minirunde fahren mit dem Lütten. Ich hab immer noch schmerzen an den alten Stellen - aber eben. Obs noch nicht geheilt ist und sonst mit dem Druck ginge weiss ich halt nicht. Weitertesten. Ich hab die Nase mal tiefer gestellt. Die Weichteile haben nun echt keinen Druck mehr. Diese Knochenkante
Schon noch. Bergauf war besser, geradeaus wars ev doch etwas schief. Ah. Und er knarzt wenn ich vorne sitze. Ich ahne. Es wird eine längere Ausprobierphase. Zeitgleich bin ich auch noch am AWK Setup Finetuning dran. Ohmmmm. ;-)

Unterhosen - ich kann mir so gar nicht vorstellen, ohne Polster zu fahren. Aber vielleicht probier ich das mal nach Abheilung der fiesen Stellen. 

Im Reitbedarf findet man manchmal gute Unterwäsche ohne Scheuerstellengefahr. Ich hab eine und nie mehr eine ebenso tolle gefunden.  Aber guckt mal in dem Bereich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiatpolski (16. April 2017)

Bei Rose kann man die SQ-Lab Sättel innerhalb 14 Tage wieder zurückgeben bei nichtgefallen. Habe ich damals gemacht weil ich mir unsicher war ob der Sattel passen würde.


----------



## Lalyle (15. Mai 2017)

Update:

Ergowave geht gaaaaaar nicht! Ich sitz nicht auf den Sizubeinhöcker und wenn ich Schambein entlasten will, rutsche ich quasi vorne runter und hab Tonnen in den Händen. Jetzt teste ich den 611er Race ohne Active, da sitze ich nur auf zwei Punkten, kein nach vorne rutschen. Beim hochfahren leichter Druck auf Schambein, aber geht. Dafür gabs bei beiden Probleme mit dem Scheuern an den Oberinnenschenkeln – eventuell lag es aber an der Hosen/Sattelkombination, mit einer anderen Hose war es besser. Und der 611er ist besser. Offensichtlich bin ich fetter geworden und die Sättel haben eine breitere Nase als mein alter viel zu schmaler. Ohm. 

Ohne Polsterhose hab ich 200m probiert – Aua! Mimose halt.


----------



## scylla (15. Mai 2017)

Lalyle schrieb:


> Ohne Polsterhose hab ich 200m probiert – Aua! Mimose halt.



Hat nichts mit Mimose zu tun, das geht nur, wenn der Sattel perfekt passt. Scheinbar hast du den perfekt passenden Sattel ja noch nicht gefunden. Viel Geduld weiterhin. Sattelprobleme nerven immer.


----------



## Fury (17. Mai 2017)

Lalyle schrieb:


> Update:
> ...


Hast schon von Specialized einen probiert?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (22. Mai 2017)

Welche auch noch nicht genannt wurden sind die Ergon-Sättel. Was ist denn mit denen? Die sollen ja auch ganz bequem sein.


----------



## Lalyle (22. Mai 2017)

Specialized hatte ich nur einmal an einem Testbike, der war aber zu schmal. Der Laden bei dem ich gerade bin hat leider nicht sooooo viel Auswahl. Status im Moment ist, dass der sqlab 611 mit einer meiner Shorts geht, mit zwei anderen nicht. Warum auch immer!

Ergon würde ich gern ausprobieren - da gibts den nicht so weichen allerdings nur als M. Breiter würde die Bewegungsfreiheit abwärts einschränken, darum machen sie keinen. Jaaaa. Und was sollen wir Breitarschmenschen tun? Oben auf dem Berg Sattel wechseln? Im stehen hochfahren? Zuhause bleiben?

Mal schauen. Vielleicht fahr ich den M trotzdem noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (22. Mai 2017)

Lalyle schrieb:


> aber wir haben mal kurz die Sitzbeinhöcker per SQLab Schablone vermessen. Ca 14cm. Breit also.


 


Lalyle schrieb:


> Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit solch breiten Höckern?


  BREIT mit 14cm? Was soll ich dann erst sagen.....  

Spaß beiseite- ich hatte bisher zum Glück keine Probleme mit meinen Sätteln- ich habe es bisher bei den original verbauten Sättteln belassen; am Trekker und am cc-HT ein 14er NN und am Fully ein 13er Selle Italia; den finde ich sogar richtig gut. Ich fahre gerne auch mal andere Bikes und finde manche Sättel mehr- und manche weniger bequem, wobei sich das nur auf den Komfort bezieht; bin da also scheinbar sehr genügsam (jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht mehr ) und hatte nie Schmerzen oder Scheuerstellen. Am Samstag kam mir an einem Testbike dann ein SQlab-Sattel (611 active in 14) unter; der mir sehr zugesagt hat. Direkt nebenan war der Messestand von SQlab, also kurz mal vorbeischauen und neugierhalber vermessen lassen (übrigens hatten viele von den Leuten, die grade da waren, 14-15cm - also ganz normal denke ich).  Tja der nette Herr von SQ Lab holte seinen Kollegen und nach drei Versuchen war klar- da ist nix zu machen . Laut Fachpersonal unfahrbarer Hintern .  

Sie sagten, man rechne *ca. +1cm *zum Sitzknochenabstand dazu und testet dann am eigenen Bike; weil manche eben  (je nach Einsatzzweck, Sitzposition und persönlichen Vorlieben) eher die breitere oder die schmalere Größe bevorzugen. Ich habe mir dann gestern (Sonntag) einen Testsattel montieren lassen und 4 Stunden an meinem Bike getestet; lt denen immer noch zu schmal; gefiel mir aber gut.

Den 610 active gibt es bis 17cm und fährt sich (sogar für mich) echt angenehm. Naja- zugegeben sieht er (vor allem am Enduro, welches ich am Sa. gefahren bin) aus wie der Po-Untersatz von Tante Ernestines Einkaufsrad , aber das ist dann eben so. Den 611er oder 612er Sattel gibt es bis 15cm. Zurückgeben kann man einen gekauften Sattel innerhalb von zwei Wochen (bei Bestellung lt HP 60 Tage).


----------

